# Sonic the Hedgehog: Kritik am neuen deutschen Synchronsprecher



## Darkmoon76 (9. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sonic the Hedgehog: Kritik am neuen deutschen Synchronsprecher* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Sonic the Hedgehog: Kritik am neuen deutschen Synchronsprecher*


----------



## Threadstone-01478 (9. Dezember 2019)

https://www.change.org/p/paramount-pictures-germany-deutschen-synchronsprecher-aus-dem-film-sonic-2020-austauschen?recruiter=1018313728&recruited_by_id=b4df01c0-055e-11ea-8426-7fc2e495b9a6&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink&utm_campaign=petition_dashboard


----------



## Gast1664917803 (9. Dezember 2019)

Threadstone-01478 schrieb:


> https://www.change.org/p/paramount-pictures-germany-deutschen-synchronsprecher-aus-dem-film-sonic-2020-austauschen?recruiter=1018313728&recruited_by_id=b4df01c0-055e-11ea-8426-7fc2e495b9a6&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink&utm_campaign=petition_dashboard



Kleiner Tip, du darfst ruhig vorher schreiben, daß der Link zu change.org für die Petition "Deutschen Synchronsprecher aus dem Film Sonic (2020) austauschen." ist.
Die Info nur aus dem Link rauslesen kann man, ist aber ein wenig seltsam.

Für mich selbst habe ich eine einfache Lösung für das Synchronsprecher Problem...einfach in OV anschauen.
Julien Bam näselt jetzt nicht so wie Till Schweiger, hört sich aber irgendwie genauso gelangweilt an, selbst wenn er sich aufregt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Dezember 2019)

Die Petition ist eh immer wieder für nen Lacher auf meiner Seite gut. Im November waren es 50 Unterzeichner^^ Zumal das eh nix mehr bringt, da die Vertonung ja abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (9. Dezember 2019)

Guten Morgen. Fast vier Wochen nachdem der Trailer rauskam kommt hier nun die Meldung dazu das die Leute die Synchro von Sonic kritisieren? Man musste sich doch die ganzen Kommentare zu dem Trailer damals angucken und man hat schon gemerkt das die Mehrheit der User nicht mit der Synchro zufrieden waren.


----------



## Sorenhuhn (10. Dezember 2019)

Keine Ahnung wer dieser Influenza schon wieder ist, aber die Stimme passt finde ich ziemlich gut zu der kleinen Ratte.


----------



## Wamboland (10. Dezember 2019)

Bissel spät diese "News" bzw. Erkenntnis. Die Stimme ist zum Einen das Problem und dann auch die Synchro selbst. Denn da fallen einem im Trailer schon massive Unterschiede bei der Übersetzung auf. Für mich muss es nicht die selbe Stimme sein, aber wenigstens eine gute und jemand mit Erfahrung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Dezember 2019)

Dann muss der Film eben nochmal verschoben werden, damit die dt. Version neu synchronisiert werden kann.


----------



## Mjthenut (10. Dezember 2019)

Finde die Stimme auch voll OK. Passt doch voll zum Fellkneuel. Ich werde mir Sonic auf jedenfall geben - sieht doch ganz Lustig die SONIC-X / YES MAN COMBO. Supi


----------



## Desotho (10. Dezember 2019)

Warum einen Profi engagieren, wenn man auch einen engagierten Amateur bekommen kann? 
Wenn jetzt noch Katja Krasavice den Titelsong singen darf kann gar nichts mehr schief gehen,


----------



## AlBundyFan (10. Dezember 2019)

haha - ich wußte bis jetzt nichtmal, daß sonic eine stimme hat auf deutsch.
in welchem der spiele spricht sonic denn soviel, daß sich so etwas auszahlt?

ich kenne nur die bekannten jump´n runs und da habe ich noch nicht viel von aufwendigen zwischensequenzen mit vertonung gesehen.


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (10. Dezember 2019)

Für mich ist die Stimme absolut in Ordnung. Keine Ahnung was es da zu kritisieren gibt.  Werde mir den Film auf jedenfalls ansehen obwohl ich kein Mega Sonic Fan bin.


----------

